# Keep Getting V2.2.10 Error Bad Direct Sound Driver Error Code 88780078



## mirden (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't play any music on my computer. I keep getting a message that says: Direct Sound Output V2.2.10 error Bad Direct Sound Driver Error Code 88780078. 

I have Windows XP Professional. Please help me in solving this problem. I would really appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://groups.google.com/group/micr...86e676f46f8/7435352e49764319#7435352e49764319
if it has only just stopped working try a system restore to an earlier date when it was working
in the device manager click on view at the top and show hidden devices
then check for any yellow alongside of anything
if there is click on it and see what it says is the problem


----------



## mirden (Feb 14, 2007)

I will give that a try. Thanks!


----------

